# Looking for thoughts on Medix



## dhaage (Jan 6, 2010)

We are looking at purchasing a new ambulance in the county i work. We are a rural area with a mixture of runs averaging 1-2 hours and 8-10 100mi+ transfers each month. The rigs are ran pretty hard over a variety of road surfaces. Currently we are running predominately Medtec boxes on ford diesel chasiss. No other company in this area runs Medix as they are more out east, I would just like the thoughts of someone that has ran them. The rigs seem well made but without all the frills which isn't a bad thing. We aren't looking for flashy just something durable and dependable. Any and all thoughts will be appreciated, thanks for your time.


----------



## emp430 (Jan 13, 2010)

We run Medix rigs with a few McCoy Millers and the Medix don't hold up. They look nice, but they go to crap fast. They are always needing repair. Some are better then others depending on engine and style, but in all I would stay away from them. They won't hold up long on rough terrain.


----------



## whatevah (Jan 13, 2010)

I currently work with a hospital MICN unit... one of our primary trucks is a Ford E350 with the Medix "Metro Express 150" box.  It's a little small, but it works well.  Only has 45,000 miles on it, but haven't had any issues aside from a couple LED indicator lights in the switches going out.  We do hospital to hospital critical care transfers and some NICU stuff as well. We run hot, but we stick to the highways so very little stop'n'go.  So, I guess it has an easier life than a 911 rig but we do a lot of miles. It turned over 30,000mi in August and hit 45,000 in November.


----------

